# mac won't stay asleep



## cheekymac (Jul 18, 2008)

For some reason (which I hope someone knows why) my computer started to not stay sleeping. I would go to the apple menu, select sleep, the screen goes dark but then a few seconds later the screen comes back on.  I haven't changed any preferences so not sure why it's doing this.

When using screen saver it stays.

Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2008)

Some application is still accessing the net or your network and not letting go when you sleep the Mac. The two things you must do is be calm and play detective.  The applications you can use are /Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor and System Preferences->Accounts, "Login Items" and see there if a service is always accessing the net.

When the Sleep problems happen immediately launch Activity Monitor and see what is accessing the network. 

Plus run some maintenance on that Mac. Download either Yasu or Onyx and run all the maintenance routines. Then reboot twice after the maintenance scripts restart the machine to rebuild all the shutdown & startup cache. Running maintenance every couple months can keep a Mac running clean and happy.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 19, 2008)

Do you have a Portable or Desktop Mac?

It could also be a Dashboard Widget that's causing your mac to keep waking up .... have you installed any new ones lately?  

Do you have any apps still running when you put your Mac to sleep?

Are there any USB hub/Devices connected to the Mac?

Here is an Apple doc re: Sleep Issues:

_Mac OS X: Why your Mac might not sleep or stay in sleep mod_.

You should also test a new user account on your Mac to see whether this is a global issue.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 19, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> Do you have a Portable or Desktop Mac?
> 
> It could also be a Dashboard Widget that's causing your mac to keep waking up .... have you installed any new ones lately?



I've wondered this myself with my iMac G5.  It hasn't bothered me much, but I've been curious about it.  The Dashboard Widget scenario could definitely be it.  That, or maybe iTunes updating for new podcasts that I listen to.


----------



## simbalala (Jul 19, 2008)

I had this problem with usb devices. If you have some try unplugging them and see which is causing the problem.

I have quite a lengthy thread on my problem and the solution.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 19, 2008)

I fitted two USB 2.0 ports to my My G4 PowerPC eighteen months ago. If I leave a 2.0 USB connection plugged into the G4 it refuses to go to sleep. Take out the USB 2.0 connector and the problem goes away.

As Simbalala suggests, some external device connection may well be a culprit.


----------



## cheekymac (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a g4 tower and flat apple monitor. I haven't changed or added any new Widgets, actually don't even use it much.

I haven't even installed anything lately, just less than a week ago it started to do that. Not sleeping.

I only have firefox open usually when I put it to sleep. I tried actually right now to put it to sleep with firefox and msn open and it went to sleep fine. Go figure.

There is a hug plugged into the tower as well as the usb plug for the monitor adapter.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 19, 2008)

'hug' ?
Can you 'splain what a hug is (other than the obvious)?


----------



## cheekymac (Jul 19, 2008)

Hub


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, OK then!
And, have you tried removing the hub to eliminate that as a problem? If you also use a hub built-in to your display, you should disconnect that, too.
Quite common for a USB hub to cause really strange problems.

Do you use a wireless mouse which operates through a USB dongle?


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 19, 2008)

_*EDIT*_

*note to self*
pay more attention











.


----------



## fryke (Jul 20, 2008)

VirtualTracy: I'm not sure whether this has been covered before, but do you forget to include the first and last letter of a word or sentence you're using for a link on purpose? Irritating, somehow.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 20, 2008)

fryke said:


> VirtualTracy: I'm not sure whether this has been covered before, but do you forget to include the first and last letter of a word or sentence you're using for a link on purpose? Irritating, somehow.



I hate being irritating when I don't mean to be ... consider it sorted, sir!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 20, 2008)

I was wondering about that myself as well, VirtualTracy.  I figured it was just your style, but yeah it was a little weird for me.   No harm done.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 21, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> I was wondering about that myself as well, VirtualTracy.  I figured it was just your style, but yeah it was a little weird for me.   No harm done.



I, like many others, have learnt to and subsequently prefer to customise my links _( replace the URL addie with a relevant heading )_. 

In the event that newcomers might possibly miss the link even tho' there is a blue line underneath it, which is perfectly plausible, I guess it was a style I created to replace the _(linky)_ tag I previously used. 

In all seriousness, I strive to contribute _positively_ to any forum and definitely cringe at being perceived as irritating for my troubles ... 

So ...

"B_e gone, annoyance of min_e!​


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> In all seriousness, I strive to contribute _positively_ to any forum and definitely cringe at being perceived as irritating for my troubles ...



There's definitely no question there.  You have been very helpful here and I'm sure many of the users here appreciate that.


----------



## BikerRob (Jul 21, 2008)

My wife's MacBook Pro was doing this ... waking up for "no apparent reason". It turned out to be her bluetooth connected mouse! If she forgot to turn off the mouse, then it would often be enough to wake up the computer.
So ... that's another option you might want to consider.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2008)

BikerRob said:


> My wife's MacBook Pro was doing this ... waking up for "no apparent reason". It turned out to be her bluetooth connected mouse! If she forgot to turn off the mouse, then it would often be enough to wake up the computer.
> So ... that's another option you might want to consider.



Yeah, I've got the 1st-gen Bluetooth keyboard and mouse for my iMac G5 so that might be it also.


----------

